# favorite creatures



## imladris (Jul 20, 2002)

hey, select your favorite creature


elves
men
dwarfs
hobbits
balrogs
dragons
orcs


----------



## Ponte (Jul 28, 2002)

Dragons or Dwarves


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 28, 2002)

Elves


----------



## Grond (Jul 28, 2002)

Hammers.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 29, 2002)

dwarves


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 29, 2002)

Dwarveses! Yay!


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 3, 2002)

Elves!


----------



## Phenix (Aug 3, 2002)

Elves... but dragons are cool too.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 3, 2002)

I like elves.Not because they're immortal,that's a curse I think,but because they're wizer than all other creatures.They are the only one who have lived with Valar,well Tuor meets Vala but he's an exception.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Elves with the most wisdom and knowledge, who seem for the most part to be kind...Except for the Feanor oath mess, they seem to get along well together and not forsake thier kind or try to rule over all that is, They live close to nature (as do hobbits) But seem so in touch with it, almost part of it, making songs of the sea and the Valar. Plus they have nice voices and make the best lembas and what sort of thing. And of course they have the best sounding names..Elladan,Elrond, Cirdan, Feanor, Beleg...and so on. Plus some of them say funny things like "Mind Bilbo doesn't eat all of the cakes". 

Next would be the hobbits, because they have simple lives. They are too simple though,plus they lie and cheat too. Taking Bilbo's spoons! Sneaking into his party twice just to get another gift! I'm sure they aren't all like that though. They seem to be very young, innocent and ignorant to their own ignorance, with little wisdom and even with little ability to think in abstractions. So they're good people for their simplicity, and unless singing, storytelling, eating and drinking are enough to keep someone content.?? For me it isn't, I'd get bored quickly if I had to live among only Hobbits. 

The Dwarves seem to be very good people, who are honest, brave, and true to their kind. I don't think we get to learn nearly enough about them, but it could just be that they like Hobbits are simple, only more intelligent.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 18, 2002)

Has to be the elves, they are just the most beautiful to my mind.


----------



## Grond (Aug 18, 2002)

I love Dwarves, Elves, Hobbits and Men in particular... especially when they are red squish under my Hammer of Hell head.


----------



## Old Man Willow (Aug 18, 2002)

Definitely Elves.


I'm baffled, however, that the Woses were not a choice.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

Has to be elves, because they're the only ones, such as glorfindel(me) that can kill the balrogs, and they're just so much smarter than everyone else.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *they're just so much smarter than everyone else. *


Yeah, that was pretty smart making the nine and seven rings of power for Sauron. It was also smart to kill your own people.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

hey, the rings didn't hurt the elves, and it was so long ago that the elves killed each other, can't we just forget that?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *hey, the rings didn't hurt the elves, and it was so long ago that the elves killed each other, can't we just forget that? *


It's been so long ago that they killed Balrogs as well, but you don't want to forget that.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

of course I don't want to forget that, especially since glorfindel defeated one of them, and he didn't help kill any other elves.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

Gamil Zirak all creature have their awful moments in their history.People were in power of Morgoth,Isildur didn't destroy the ring.Dwarves did some stupid things with Thingol and with the awakening of the Balrog in Moria.Hobbits.......hm what bad thing they did?I can't remember any.We must think in a most global way.Who were of greatest imporatant for Arda and ME?I think elves.


----------



## Servant of God (Aug 31, 2002)

I'd have to say definitely elves. I mean, can you think of one elf that was totally corrupted to do evil (besides the whole elf-to-orc thing)? They stay true to the good side and are just a whole lot cooler.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

That's right,elves are almost perfect.Sometimes they're boring with this perfection but nobody is perfect in fac,even theh have some little bad features.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

That's right,elves are almost perfect.Sometimes they're boring with this perfection but nobody is perfect in fac,even theh have some little bad features.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Servant of God _
> *I'd have to say definitely elves. I mean, can you think of one elf that was totally corrupted to do evil (besides the whole elf-to-orc thing)? They stay true to the good side and are just a whole lot cooler.  *



actually I can think of an elve that was corrupted to do evil, remember Maeglin?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Sep 3, 2002)

Elves


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> 
> actually I can think of an elve that was corrupted to do evil, remember Maeglin? *



I think Eol's ways caused Maeglin to be the kind of Elf that he was. Not that that excuses him. I was also thinking earlier of how great Feanor could have become. I considered that perhaps the Valar were affraid of what he could become, or thought it better for the other Elves that no Elf become too powerful, and so lead him in the direction of evil.
Before anyone bites my head, this was only a passing notion.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 3, 2002)

well yeah your right eol's actions certainly didn't help motivate maeglin to stay good, but i think it was more that he couldn't have his cousin who he thought he was fallin in love with, thats pretty sick neway, why did he want to marry his own cousin?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 3, 2002)

Elves (no need to comment on that) and Balrogs (for my evil side).


----------



## Theoden (Sep 4, 2002)

Come on you guys! What about the HOBBITS? Have you all forgotten Bilbo, the RING FINDER? Or Frodo, the RING BEARER? or Sam? I think Tolkien himself would have voted for Hobbits, seeing as how he named one of his books after their race and then he wrote his great masterpiece about them and the deeds of the wonderous amung them. ME would be toast if not for Frodo. Melkor would be laughing in his outer abyss at the humor in the fact that all the races of ME died because his servant tricked the elves and men and dwarves. But not Hobbits!! They are the real heros. True, if Isildur had not cut the ring off, or Gil-Galad not been there, or Feonor not come over the water... but Hobbits must remain 1# because this is a legend about them, or (in the Sil's case) leading up to them. 

Hobbits!

-me


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2002)

Speaking of Frodo, one could also say that Middle-Earth would be toast if not for Gandalf. Or even Elrond. Who can be sure.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 4, 2002)

Theoden I am surprised that you didn't vote for yourself.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 6, 2002)

Dragon's,Great Worm's,Fire Drake's,
What man or boy hasn't wanted to burn the knight and keep the girl.
I don't know why I am drawn towards Dragon's,I just am,I suppose.It probably takes root in all the Hawiian shirt's with dragon's on them I have.
Of all Morgoth and Sauron's creature's,dragon's definitely have more than a one sided personality.Smaug even liked to play riddles.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *
> 
> I think Eol's ways caused Maeglin to be the kind of Elf that he was. Not that that excuses him. I was also thinking earlier of how great Feanor could have become. I considered that perhaps the Valar were affraid of what he could become, or thought it better for the other Elves that no Elf become too powerful, and so lead him in the direction of evil.
> Before anyone bites my head, this was only a passing notion. *


Nowhere are written such things but Confusticated's passing notion is very good and I like it.But how the Valar afraid of elves,they loved them,that's why they took them to Valinor.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 18, 2002)

I think the Elves are the best by far. They are the noblest and most beautiful creatures. They loved the land and didnt destroy it like man does.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chrissy _
> *I think the Elves are the best by far. They are the noblest and most beautiful creatures. They loved the land and didnt destroy it like man does. *


Are you refering to Tolkien's men or men in our time?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 18, 2002)

I would assume that she's talking about men in our time, because tolkien's men didn't destroy the land


----------

